# Update On My Puppy From Josymir



## yorkieville

Hi, Everyone.

First, thank you to everyone that gave me such great flight advice. And all of the wonderful
congratulations!

Now, for my update.

We are picking up our new baby girl on February 4th.

My DH & I talked quite a bit about the benefits of flying verses driving, and he made some very good points about driving. 

1st good point, is that we can take our tiny 4# 13 yr.old Yorkie, Kia, with us. She absolutely hates when I am gone, since Sydney died.

He is concerned, that with my MS, and being between MS medications, about me, flying alone.

He pointed out, that with our Jeep Grand Cherokee, if I need to lay down, we can bring the comfort pad and a sleeping bag, from our travel trailer, and we can put one of the seats down, and I can lay down.

Most of my pain from my MS is nerve pain in my spine. 

So, we are driving.

So, we will leave during the wee hours of the morning on February 4th, so that we can check into our hotel, and get showers and clean clothes, etc.

Another really nice thing is I will get to meet, the young lady that is getting my little girls, brother.

We've become friends on Facebook, and we want to watch our puppies grow up. She said she is curious to see how my little one turns out, because she always loves the tiniest one in the litter. But, she really wanted another boy.

And if you look at the Chloe-Turner litter on Facebook, the little boy is absolutely darling, too!

The timing on picking up my little girl is perfect, because I most likely won't start my Rebif until after that weekend.

I've only just heard from the Rebif people yesterday. And it still has to be approved by Medco, and then I have to schedule the training session with a Rebif nurse, etc.

(It takes time-I went through the same thing when I was waiting to start Copaxone.)

I think it will take a little longer this time, because I had to have Labs to make sure that my allergy to Copaxone didn't do any damage.

So, that's my update.

Yesterday, I had another good cry over Sydney. I know I am never going to stop missing her. 

Sheila


----------



## The A Team

Sheila, I'm glad you're driving. Your husband sounds wonderful....caring and compasionate...

I am so happy for you and hope this new malt can help heal your heart.


I can't wait to see her and watch her grow and hear your stories.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - i think this is probably the best solution. You and I have been PMing back and forth about the flights and prices and issues and I think this will work out perfectly. Just praying the weather will cooperate and can't wait until you pick up your little girl. So much fun to know her brother's mom. I hope she joins us here too.:chili:


----------



## Lacie's Mom

I'm so glad that you've decided to drive. I think it will be best for you and also best for the fluffs.

Believe me, I think we all know how you feel about Sydney as there's a special baby that I still cry for after 8 years -- she was my heart and soul. I bred her and she was with me from the moment of her birth to the day she wen to The Bridge at 16 1/2. Time has helped, but she still tugs at my heartstrings.

I know that your new baby girl will bring you comfort and a lot of love and fun. Puppies are always fun. 

Good luck with your treatments.

Sending prayers that the trip goes well. Can't wait to see all the pictures of your and your new fluff.


----------



## Ladysmom

I am so excited that both you and your friend are getting Chloe-Turner puppies from Josy! What a beautiful litter that is!

If you don't feel up to the trip, talk to Josy about having her hand delivered to you. That's how I got my Bailey. Josy has a wonderful stewardess who hand carried him on the plane with her. What an easy experience! I would do it again in a heartbeat.

I know how you feel about Sydney. It will be a year in May since I lost Lady and I still cry for her.


----------



## Sylie

I'm very excited for you. Driving with DH sounds like a good idea. It will be so wonderful, and I am looking forward to updates.


----------



## TLR

Can't wait to meet your new little baby


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - i think this is probably the best solution. You and I have been PMing back and forth about the flights and prices and issues and I think this will work out perfectly. Just praying the weather will cooperate and can't wait until you pick up your little girl. So much fun to know her brother's mom. I hope she joins us here too.:chili:


Thank you, Susan. Yes, I realized Rich was right. And with you & I p.m.ing back & forth about the cost of flights, and issues, Rich and I talked and we agreed we'd drive,

Thank you so much for praying the weather cooperates.

I'm going to invite my baby girls, brothers, Mommy to join us here. Right now, she's going through some really rough times, with her 18 year old Maltese.

She is such a sweet, young lady. 

I think it would be fun to watch both babies grow up right here in SM.

The 3rd little girl in the litter, as you know, is going to Heidi of Aria Maltese.

Right now, the problem we are running into is finding a good pet friendly hotel in that area.

The places I would stay don't accept pets.

Rich found one place last night, but then read reviews today, that said the place was filthy.

If the weather was decent, we'd pull our 26' travel trailer and have a clean pace to sleep.

I'm a bit of a germaphobe-when we have stayed in hotels when Sydney was alive, on short trips too long to take the travel trailer, I never let my girls walk on the carpet. I brought their strollers and they slept in bed with me.


----------



## yorkieville

Lacie's Mom said:


> I'm so glad that you've decided to drive. I think it will be best for you and also best for the fluffs.
> 
> Believe me, I think we all know how you feel about Sydney as there's a special baby that I still cry for after 8 years -- she was my heart and soul. I bred her and she was with me from the moment of her birth to the day she wen to The Bridge at 16 1/2. Time has helped, but she still tugs at my heartstrings.
> 
> I know that your new baby girl will bring you comfort and a lot of love and fun. Puppies are always fun.
> 
> Good luck with your treatments.
> 
> Sending prayers that the trip goes well. Can't wait to see all the pictures of your and your new fluff.


Thank you, Lynn.

You know, I think that is one thing I love so very much about the SM Family-everyone truly loves their fluffs and understands how I feel about my Sydney. I actually got her from her breeder at the age of 4 weeks and 6 days old. Her Dam couldn't nurse the litter, so, I did it. (I had raised Orphaned Wildlife at that point around 30 years) Her breeder was going to keep her, and she ended up being Show Quality, but she said I needed her more.

I think, if we are blessed, we have that one special dog in our lives-Sydney was also my Heart & Soul.

I knew, when I saw my wee little girls picture for the 1st time, that I wanted her.

And, I know she will have a special place in my heart, but there will always be that empty place in my heart, that belongs to Sydney.

Thank you for the well wish's on my treatments. It looks like I won't start until after I bring my little girl home.

And thank you for prayers for a safe trip.

Be prepared for lots of pictures!

Now, our biggest problem is finding a good pet friendly hotel.


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> I am so excited that both you and your friend are getting Chloe-Turner puppies from Josy! What a beautiful litter that is!
> 
> If you don't feel up to the trip, talk to Josy about having her hand delivered to you. That's how I got my Bailey. Josy has a wonderful stewardess who hand carried him on the plane with her. What an easy experience! I would do it again in a heartbeat.
> 
> I know how you feel about Sydney. It will be a year in May since I lost Lady and I still cry for her.



Thank you, Marj. It's been such a long time since we've talked. I couldn't bear to come in too much after Sydney died. 

I remember when you lost Lady-it was less than two months I think after I lost Sydney.

I understand-I've done nothing but cry over Sydney the past two days. 

Oh, the Chloe-Turner puppies are gorgeous! Josy said she is hoping they are petite like Chloe.

As long as Rich is driving with me, I think I am up to the trip. He is bringing a comfot pad and a big fluffy sleeping bag from our travel trailer, and we ca always put one of the seats down in the Jeep Grand Cherokee if I feel the need to lay down.

OHare is several hours from us, and I don't do well, standing on my feet very long-it bothers the nerves in my spine-it's the area the MS has attacked the worst. And Ohare and the trip there are a nightmare.


----------



## yorkieville

Sylie said:


> I'm very excited for you. Driving with DH sounds like a good idea. It will be so wonderful, and I am looking forward to updates.


Thank you, Sylvia. I was just telling Josy yesterday that I had told you how I've looked at pictures of MiMi a million times.

I must admit, I'm a lot more comfortable driving with my husband. He knows the symptoms of my MS so well, and he's great about making sure I take my meds on time, etc.

As soon as we get home and settled, I promise updates and photo's!


----------



## yorkieville

The A Team said:


> Sheila, I'm glad you're driving. Your husband sounds wonderful....caring and compasionate...
> 
> I am so happy for you and hope this new malt can help heal your heart.
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see her and watch her grow and hear your stories.....:thumbsup:


Oh goodnees, Pat-I missed your post!

Yes, Rich really is very caring and compassionate. 

Sometimes, I still think I can do everything I used to be able to do, but between p.m.ing with Susan and then talking things over with Rich, I realized driving was the best option.

MS is sneaky. I can feel fairly good, and within just a few hours, not be able to do anything but lay on the couch. 

So, I know it's wise for him to be with me.

Now, we just have to find a good, pet friendly hotel. 

Be prepared for lots of photo's!


----------



## yorkieville

TLR said:


> Can't wait to meet your new little baby


Oh goodness-Tracey, I missed your post, too.

Thank you-I can't wait to introduce her to everyone!


----------



## aprilb

Sheila, I am so happy to hear you are getting a baby from Josy.:blush: I made the drive TWICE from North Carolina..was it worth it?? Yes!:wub: Are you getting the little Chloe girl? Congratulations!! I want to see lots of pics!:wub:


----------



## yorkieville

aprilb said:


> Sheila, I am so happy to hear you are getting a baby from Josy.:blush: I made the drive TWICE from North Carolina..was it worth it?? Yes!:wub: Are you getting the little Chloe girl? Congratulations!! I want to see lots of pics!:wub:


Thank you, April! I love your girls, Lily & Rose so much!

Yes, I am getting the tiny little Chloe girl.

Oh, plan on seeing lots of pictures!

Josy has been so very kind to me. My having MS didn't bother her one bit.

I didn't really think she'd come up with a little girl for a very long time, because as you know, she rarely gets the little ones.

I told her how much I loved Lily & Rose.

When she e-mailed me when my little girl was born, I was stunned!

Ok, I have to ask you...the second time, did you bring your 1st baby? if so, what hotel did you stay in?

We are having trouble fidning a good pet friendly hotel. We are bringing our tiny 4# 13 year old, Yorkie, Kia with us.


----------



## Sylie

this hotel doesn't look bad. I did a search for pet friendly hotels near Greensburg.

Four Points Greensburg (Greensburg, United States of America) | Expedia


----------



## yorkieville

Sylie said:


> this hotel doesn't look bad. I did a search for pet friendly hotels near Greensburg.
> 
> Four Points Greensburg (Greensburg, United States of America) | Expedia


Sylvia, your'e a sweetheart!

That hotel doesn't look bad, at all!

And maybe, I'll risk scaring the guests with my skinny bones and take a dip in the indoor pool! LOL

Thanks, Hon.


----------



## Sylie

yorkieville said:


> Sylvia, your'e a sweetheart!
> 
> That hotel doesn't look bad, at all!
> 
> And maybe, I'll risk scaring the guests with my skinny bones and take a dip in the indoor pool! LOL
> 
> Thanks, Hon.


You are so welcome. It looks pleasant and comfortable and clean.


----------



## yorkieville

Sylie said:


> You are so welcome. It looks pleasant and comfortable and clean.


Comfortable and clean are what we need, for the rest after the drive, and bringing the new baby back there....not that her little paws will ever touch anything but her wee wee pad.


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - always check hotels on TripAdvisor. The reviews are very reliable. Not necessarily every review (some people just have axes to grind) but if you see most of the reviews are good, then you can usually trust it. Just type in Google trip advisor and then the area you want. Would you be best right in Pittsburgh since there are more hotels? Here's a site for pet friendly hotels: Pet-Friendly USA Hotels, Kennels, Veterinarians and more at PetsWelcome.com. Again if you find something there, double check in tripadvisor.


----------



## yorkieville

Snowbody said:


> Sheila - always check hotels on TripAdvisor. The reviews are very reliable. Not necessarily every review (some people just have axes to grind) but if you see most of the reviews are good, then you can usually trust it. Just type in Google trip advisor and then the area you want. Would you be best right in Pittsburgh since there are more hotels? Here's a site for pet friendly hotels: Pet-Friendly USA Hotels, Kennels, Veterinarians and more at PetsWelcome.com. Again if you find something there, double check in tripadvisor.




Susan-it just seems like I can always count on you. 

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## Katkoota

Congrats, Sheila  wishing you all the best with the new baby :wub:


----------



## yorkieville

Katkoota said:


> Congrats, Sheila  wishing you all the best with the new baby :wub:


Thank you, Kat!

I've been a member here so long, and this will be my 1st Maltese baby!

So, I feel like now, I "officially" belong.

I remember when I first joined, I came in search of medical information in regards to a very
sick Yorkie I was going to adopt, and later, I began grooming a tiny little Maltese an employee of a friend's had adopted, and ended up staying. I truly fell in love with the breed.

I had planned to get my baby a lot sooner, but MS came first.

Chatted with Josy via e-mail again today, and I can't believe in 10 days I'll be holding her for the 1st time.

Sheila


----------



## Summergirl73

We will be praying on your safe travels. Bring on the pics of the little one ~ ♥ ~ !


----------



## Furbabies mom

May you have a safe and enjoyable trip! My prayers are with you. It is so exciting getting a new pup.


----------



## yorkieville

Summergirl73 said:


> We will be praying on your safe travels. Bring on the pics of the little one ~ ♥ ~ !


 
Bridget, thank you so much! We really appreciate your prayers. It's a long trip, bad time of year to travel from Valparaiso, IN to Greensburg, PA....but so worth it!

It hit me around 2:00 A.M. this morning, that it's a week from Saturday! 

Promise picture over-load! :yes:


----------



## yorkieville

Furbabies mom said:


> May you have a safe and enjoyable trip! My prayers are with you. It is so exciting getting a new pup.


Thank you so much for your prayers, Deborah. We really appreciate prayers in our house.

When I asked Josy which she preferred, Feb. 4th or 11th-I hadn't looked at a calender & I was up most of the night, worrying about a very dear friend that had emergency surgery last night, and I looked at the calender and it hit me, that the trip is a week from Saturday!

I'm actually going to hold my new baby so soon!

From the day she was born, November 14th, it seemed like such a long time until I would get her, and now, it feels like it came so fast!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

As usual I'm late to the party. I'm so excited for you! I know you've been looking for the perfect little girl for a while now and it is always worth the wait. The right one seems to find you when the time is right. I don't know how it works but it just seems to.

I can't remember where in Indiana you are but on your way home if you go near Goshen, not far off 80/90 I'd LOVE for you to drop by the store so we can meet and I can hold your precious new little one. :yes:


----------



## MoonDog

I'm so glad to hear that you and your husband are driving instead of you flying! Now you can look forward to this adventure from start to finish instead of dreading the flights. Also, getting to meet the little boy's mother in person will be an added treat! I will pray for good weather and that your MS will not flare up and you'll have a pain free, enjoyable trip!


----------



## yorkieville

Crystal&Zoe said:


> As usual I'm late to the party. I'm so excited for you! I know you've been looking for the perfect little girl for a while now and it is always worth the wait. The right one seems to find you when the time is right. I don't know how it works but it just seems to.
> 
> I can't remember where in Indiana you are but on your way home if you go near Goshen, not far off 80/90 I'd LOVE for you to drop by the store so we can meet and I can hold your precious new little one. :yes:


Well, Crystal, you & I would always make a grand entrance together, 'cause I'm the one that is always late to the party. 

Yes, I was waiting a long time....then, I got really sick, and the search had to stop.....took 6 years to get diagnosed with MS.....and then, you remember I lost my "Heart & Soul" Yorkie, Sydney last Feb. 28th. & I felt I no longer wanted another dog, ever.

But by the end of July, my closest friend, made me realize, I'm not the kind of person that could be without a dog....but with the MS, finding a smaller Maltese, and staying with a reputable Show Breeder seemed like it was going to be a daunting task.

But, I'd had so many recommendations for Josy from members of SM awhile back, and I'd seen so many pictures of her babies here, I e-mailed Josy, and we got to know each other via e-mail and Facebook-she was very upfront with me and told me she rarely gets a smaller pup, her dogs average 5 1/2-6#s, which is above my weight restriction limit. 

And I was very upfront with Josy about having MS, and she assured me that she had no problem whatsoever with my having MS and having one of her babies.

She is truly the nicest person-she understood my grief over losing my Sydney. 

5 days after my new MS Specialist re-instated my diagnosis of MS-my wee little girl was born. (I'd had a diagnosis in '08 & then the Neuro got cold feet & retracted it.)

So, my DH-Rich told me that it was "meant to be".

I'm in Valparaiso, IN-I'll check Google maps. I'd LOVE to meet you, too.
You've always made me feel very welcome in SM. 

If we can't stop this trip-we'll make a point to visit you when the weather gets better. We have a 26' travel trailer and we camp, frequently at Potato Creek State Park, in N. Liberty-I'll have to Google one, as well.

I never looked at the calendar when I asked Josy if Feb. 4th or 11th was better for her-and I looked at it about 2:00 this morning, and it hit me, we're leaving a week from Saturday!:smpullhair:
This morning, my heart is racing, and my hands are shaking-I think the excitement has really kicked in now!


----------



## yorkieville

MoonDog said:


> I'm so glad to hear that you and your husband are driving instead of you flying! Now you can look forward to this adventure from start to finish instead of dreading the flights. Also, getting to meet the little boy's mother in person will be an added treat! I will pray for good weather and that your MS will not flare up and you'll have a pain free, enjoyable trip!


Thank you, Robin. Driving really ended up feeling less stressful to me, after discussing it via p.m. with Susan (SNOWBODY) and talking with my DH, Rich.

And I can't remember who, mentioned how cold the floors are in the plane, and I couldn't bear the thought of my wee little girl being cold or even in the carrier on the very day she was leaving her home. I would want to hold her inside my coat, if I were flying, and with my luck, I'd get a stewardess that would nail me & I'd be upset.

I'm very excited about meeting my baby's little boy's mother, too. She is such a wonderful, compassionate young lady. 

Thank you so much for your prayers-we really appreciate prayers-we're both Eucharistic Minister's and know my diagnosis came through the prayers of so very many, wonderful people.


----------



## Ladysmom

yorkieville said:


> But, I'd had so many recommendations for Josy from members of SM awhile back, and I'd seen so many pictures of her babies here, I e-mailed Josy, and we got to know each other via e-mail and Facebook-she was very upfront with me and told me she rarely gets a smaller pup, her dogs average 5 1/2-6#s, which is above my weight restriction limit.
> 
> And I was very upfront with Josy about having MS, and she assured me that she had no problem whatsoever with my having MS and having one of her babies.
> 
> She is truly the nicest person-she understood my grief over losing my Sydney.



Josy's wonderful, isn't she? She was so understanding after Lady died, too. It's very difficult to make the decision to open your heart to another one after losing your heart dog, but Josy made it much easier. 

I hope your new little girl makes you as happy as Bailey has made me.


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> Josy's wonderful, isn't she? She was so understanding after Lady died, too. It's very difficult to make the decision to open your heart to another one after losing your heart dog, but Josy made it much easier.
> 
> I hope your new little girl makes you as happy as Bailey has made me.


Oh, Marj, yes, Josy is truly wonderful! Josy has been so understanding-and so very kind. 

It was very difficult for me to make the decision. But my closest friend (we've been best friends for 42 years) had gone through losing her heart dog, and we talked a lot. She knew my pain. She still misses her baby, but she knew she needed another little one to love. 

I'll admit, even after e-mailing Josy this past July-I was back & forth about whether I really wanted another. 

I still have my tiny Kia-she's 13 years old. 

And I often felt like, I just couldn't do it again.

Josy and I kept in touch, just chatting. She's wonderful about e-mailing. She's amazing that way, she works full-time, Shows, the whole works, and yet, she takes the time to e-mail. 

And then, the day that my wee little girl was born, and I received Josy's e-mail, asking me if I was still interested-my heart just melted & I looked at Rich & asked him-"Are we still interested?" And he said, "Write back and say "Yes", sign the contract, write the deposit check and we'll go to the post office."

I am so happy your little Bailey has made you happy!

It truly is so hard when we lose our heart dog.

But I know I am going to love my wee little girl.

All I have to do is look at pictures of her and I know.

I feel like I am repeating myself so much-so, please I hope everyone will bear with me-this is such an emotional time for me.

I've always found so much love and understanding in the SM Family and I don't want to be a pain in the a**.


----------



## Ladysmom

You certainly aren't a PITA! We all share your excitement!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

yorkieville said:


> Well, Crystal, you & I would always make a grand entrance together, 'cause I'm the one that is always late to the party.
> 
> Yes, I was waiting a long time....then, I got really sick, and the search had to stop.....took 6 years to get diagnosed with MS.....and then, you remember I lost my "Heart & Soul" Yorkie, Sydney last Feb. 28th. & I felt I no longer wanted another dog, ever.
> 
> But by the end of July, my closest friend, made me realize, I'm not the kind of person that could be without a dog....but with the MS, finding a smaller Maltese, and staying with a reputable Show Breeder seemed like it was going to be a daunting task.
> 
> But, I'd had so many recommendations for Josy from members of SM awhile back, and I'd seen so many pictures of her babies here, I e-mailed Josy, and we got to know each other via e-mail and Facebook-she was very upfront with me and told me she rarely gets a smaller pup, her dogs average 5 1/2-6#s, which is above my weight restriction limit.
> 
> And I was very upfront with Josy about having MS, and she assured me that she had no problem whatsoever with my having MS and having one of her babies.
> 
> She is truly the nicest person-she understood my grief over losing my Sydney.
> 
> 5 days after my new MS Specialist re-instated my diagnosis of MS-my wee little girl was born. (I'd had a diagnosis in '08 & then the Neuro got cold feet & retracted it.)
> 
> So, my DH-Rich told me that it was "meant to be".
> 
> I'm in Valparaiso, IN-I'll check Google maps. I'd LOVE to meet you, too.
> You've always made me feel very welcome in SM.
> 
> If we can't stop this trip-we'll make a point to visit you when the weather gets better. We have a 26' travel trailer and we camp, frequently at Potato Creek State Park, in N. Liberty-I'll have to Google one, as well.
> 
> I never looked at the calendar when I asked Josy if Feb. 4th or 11th was better for her-and I looked at it about 2:00 this morning, and it hit me, we're leaving a week from Saturday!:smpullhair:
> This morning, my heart is racing, and my hands are shaking-I think the excitement has really kicked in now!


Valpo is only about an hour and a half from here. I don't think I ever asked you before where in Indiana you're from because I would have remembered how close you are. You're also very close to Jeanne, Mariah's mommy and my friend Leslie who has Izzy. 

I'm thinking you will most surely need a bit of a break from driving and a chance to stretch a bit before that final 90 minute drive home. :innocent:


----------



## michellerobison

It's so hard to loos ethem,no matter how long. I still cry over Amber and it's been 8 yrs adn Buffy almost 18 years... all of them make me cry at one time or another thinking about them. With each fluff I get, it's a chance for th elove I had for the fluff passed to live on and grow in another. It's not replacing a fluff but passing their light and love to another and adding to that love... 

It will be the same for your love for Sydney, that love will now have a happy place to continue to grow and go on,so that way she will never be lost....

Have a safe trip...


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> You certainly aren't a PITA! We all share your excitement!


Thank you, Marj! You have always been so nice to me!

I truly love this SM Family. :wub:

This family was here for me when I lost my Sydney-and here you are again, as I begin my life as a Maltese Mom.


----------



## yorkieville

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Valpo is only about an hour and a half from here. I don't think I ever asked you before where in Indiana you're from because I would have remembered how close you are. You're also very close to Jeanne, Mariah's mommy and my friend Leslie who has Izzy.
> 
> I'm thinking you will most surely need a bit of a break from driving and a chance to stretch a bit before that final 90 minute drive home. :innocent:


Oh, Crystal, thank you for checking! 

You know, I think we probably will need that break, esp. considering my MS. :innocent: In all seriousness, Rich and I never rush a trip. It's just too hard on both of us when we rush.

Rich said a few minutes ago, that he thinks we should leave on Friday, instead of Saturday....I'm waiting for Josy to let me know what time we can come to her house. She has another gentleman coming that day, as well.

So, when I find out-I'll see how late we'll be getting back in the area and if you're store is still open, we'll definitely make that stop.


----------



## yorkieville

michellerobison said:


> It's so hard to loos ethem,no matter how long. I still cry over Amber and it's been 8 yrs adn Buffy almost 18 years... all of them make me cry at one time or another thinking about them. With each fluff I get, it's a chance for th elove I had for the fluff passed to live on and grow in another. It's not replacing a fluff but passing their light and love to another and adding to that love...
> 
> It will be the same for your love for Sydney, that love will now have a happy place to continue to grow and go on,so that way she will never be lost....
> 
> Have a safe trip...


Michelle, you put them so eloquently. It truly is a chance for the love I have for Sydney to pass on to live & love in another. It may sound very strange-but the day Josy e-mailed me, saying that my wee little girl had been born-I felt Sydney saying to me-in my mind-"Mom, I know you love me and you miss me-but you need another baby until we're together again."


My little girl will be my 4th baby in my life, (my 1st Maltese) and I have still cried over the loss of my very 1st Yorkie, Tiffany-I got her from another wonderful Show breeder, 32 years ago.

Losing Sydney was even harder-she came into my life when I really needed to be needed. I needed her, more than she needed me, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Ladysmom

yorkieville said:


> Michelle, you put them so eloquently. It truly is a chance for the love I have for Sydney to pass on to live & love in another. It may sound very strange-but the day Josy e-mailed me, saying that my wee little girl had been born-I felt Sydney saying to me-in my mind-"Mom, I know you love me and you miss me-but you need another baby until we're together again."
> 
> 
> My little girl will be my 4th baby in my life, (my 1st Maltese) and I have still cried over the loss of my very 1st Yorkie, Tiffany-I got her from another wonderful Show breeder, 32 years ago.
> 
> Losing Sydney was even harder-she came into my life when I really needed to be needed. I needed her, more than she needed me, if that makes any sense.


Your post brought tears to my eyes.

Bailey was born just five days before I lost Lady, at the exact time she started to go downhill and I knew it was the end.

I didn't plan to get a boy and I didn't plan to get one until 2012, but when I saw the picture of Bailey and Josy described his personality, I knew he was the one.


----------



## yorkieville

Ladysmom said:


> Your post brought tears to my eyes.
> 
> Bailey was born just five days before I lost Lady, at the exact time she started to go downhill and I knew it was the end.
> 
> I didn't plan to get a boy and I didn't plan to get one until 2012, but when I saw the picture of Bailey and Josy described his personality, I knew he was the one.


Marj, I am ashamed to tell you, that when Sydney died, I stopped fighting my MS-I abandoned my responsibilities as a Eucharistic Minister-I was always in the Sacristy by 7:15 every morning Monday through Saturday-setting up for morning mass. I scheduled the Ministers, the Altar Server's the Lector's. I served 3 days during the week, and often for both masses on Sunday's. 

And the MS progressed.....

But my Pastor is waiting for me to resume my responsibilities and I intend to do so, once I start Rebif. (Thankfully, he is a very close friend of ours, and he loved Sydney-he came out for a day every time we camped and he'd take her for a walk. And Rich would take Kia. After we let her go....we stopped in our church to pray...I was very sick, so Rich went down to the Rectory Office to see if our Pastor was there, so he could anoint me. He came immediately and took me in his arms and hugged me tight. Not only did he anoint me, he took us both to the Altar and said a mass with us and anointed Rich, too)

Sydney went so suddenly, I didn't believe it was the end, until the day before she died. I honestly believed, from the way her numbers were so good, and talking to other people with dogs in CRF that I had at least 1 if not 2 more years with her.

Two weeks before she died, she was playing in our living room with her favorite plush ball, acting silly.

I truly believe, that the Lord's Hand was guiding things to work out for you to have Bailey.

And I believe the same thing about my wee little girl.


----------



## Bailey&Me

yorkieville said:


> Marj, I am ashamed to tell you, that when Sydney died, I stopped fighting my MS-I abandoned my responsibilities as a Eucharistic Minister-I was always in the Sacristy by 7:15 every morning Monday through Saturday-setting up for morning mass. I scheduled the Ministers, the Altar Server's the Lector's. I served 3 days during the week, and often for both masses on Sunday's.
> 
> And the MS progressed.....
> 
> But my Pastor is waiting for me to resume my responsibilities and I intend to do so, once I start Rebif. (Thankfully, he is a very close friend of ours, and he loved Sydney-he came out for a day every time we camped and he'd take her for a walk. And Rich would take Kia. After we let her go....we stopped in our church to pray...I was very sick, so Rich went down to the Rectory Office to see if our Pastor was there, so he could anoint me. He came immediately and took me in his arms and hugged me tight. Not only did he anoint me, he took us both to the Altar and said a mass with us and anointed Rich, too)
> 
> Sydney went so suddenly, I didn't believe it was the end, until the day before she died. I honestly believed, from the way her numbers were so good, and talking to other people with dogs in CRF that I had at least 1 if not 2 more years with her.
> 
> Two weeks before she died, she was playing in our living room with her favorite plush ball, acting silly.
> 
> I truly believe, that the Lord's Hand was guiding things to work out for you to have Bailey.
> 
> And I believe the same thing about my wee little girl.


Hi there! Just checking in to see if you've gotten your little girl yet. We're all so excited for you and can't wait to see pics!!! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss

Just checking in to see if all is well w/your new baby?
I remember when you lost Sydney---although I was pretty new then---my heart was broken for you. I did pray that God would meet you in your loss and I see that this prayer has been answered! No, we don't replace a lost baby, we just make a new place in our heart for another one when the time is right. As I said before, it is a grief that lasts a life time, and although extremely painful, like other deep griefs, we are somehow the better for it. It is a paradox. 
You will be in my thoughts as you move forward in your healing. I look forward to some special photos of your new little girl. Do we have a name for this sweet blessing?


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> Marj, I am ashamed to tell you, that when Sydney died, I stopped fighting my MS-I abandoned my responsibilities as a Eucharistic Minister-I was always in the Sacristy by 7:15 every morning Monday through Saturday-setting up for morning mass. I scheduled the Ministers, the Altar Server's the Lector's. I served 3 days during the week, and often for both masses on Sunday's.
> 
> And the MS progressed.....
> 
> But my Pastor is waiting for me to resume my responsibilities and I intend to do so, once I start Rebif. (Thankfully, he is a very close friend of ours, and he loved Sydney-he came out for a day every time we camped and he'd take her for a walk. And Rich would take Kia. After we let her go....we stopped in our church to pray...I was very sick, so Rich went down to the Rectory Office to see if our Pastor was there, so he could anoint me. He came immediately and took me in his arms and hugged me tight. Not only did he anoint me, he took us both to the Altar and said a mass with us and anointed Rich, too)
> 
> Sydney went so suddenly, I didn't believe it was the end, until the day before she died. I honestly believed, from the way her numbers were so good, and talking to other people with dogs in CRF that I had at least 1 if not 2 more years with her.
> 
> Two weeks before she died, she was playing in our living room with her favorite plush ball, acting silly.
> 
> I truly believe, that the Lord's Hand was guiding things to work out for you to have Bailey.
> 
> And I believe the same thing about my wee little girl.


Sheila, you are the most precious lady in the world. I am so sorry I do not keep in touch as much as I would like to. Please know how much I love you, compltely understand how you needed time afterwards. Trust me. I too had a baby pass from CRF, so please don't be ashamed at all. You needed that time.

I cold not be more happier about your new baby, your heart will have contstant smiles, which you so deserve.

I adore you more than words can say. 

Love,
Christine


----------



## LexiMom

I am new to the boards and just read through the messages.... I too wanted to see how you made out with the new baby... can not wait to hear


----------



## BellaEnzo

We need pictures! Hope all is going well and the pup is adjusting well.


----------



## Ladysmom

Sheila wanted me to let her SM family know that she had a major setback with her health and will not be able to get her puppy. She is going through a very tough time right now and I know she would appreciate all your thoughts and prayers.

Sheila is a very sweet and special lady and I pray things improve for her. :grouphug:


----------



## BellaEnzo

Aww poor Sheila. I hope and pray that she is doing ok and that she feels better soon. Please send well wishes.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie

Ladysmom said:


> Sheila wanted me to let her SM family know that she had a major setback with her health and will not be able to get her puppy. She is going through a very tough time right now and I know she would appreciate all your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Sheila is a very sweet and special lady and I pray things improve for her. :grouphug:


Marj, I'm so sorry to hear that. Please tell her that she is in my thoughts.


----------



## Sylie

Oh how sad. That is just heart-breaking news. If you talk with her Marj please let her know that I am wishing the best for her...to get well and to get her precious puppy when she is better.


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - I'm so sorry. Please take care of yourself. You're the important one here. Hoping you can get back to good health and sending you hugs.:grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73

Oh I am so sorry for Sheila. She is such a wonderful lady. Please let her know that we are praying for her good health. ♥


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh I am so very sorry to hear this. She was so excited to get her new baby. I'm praying for Shelia to regain her health .


----------



## edelweiss

:crying::crying:
So sad to hear Sheila can't get her puppy now---wishing all the best for better days ahead. :wub:


----------



## socalyte

I'm so sorry to hear Sheila has had a setback-- I'll be sending prayers and healing thoughts her way. Gosh that's just so sad. Let her know we are all thinking about her.


----------



## zooeysmom

I'm so sorry to hear this  I will definitely keep sweet Sheila in my prayers.


----------



## yorkieville

I wanted to come in and make a post to everyone-forgive me for not replying to each of you, individually.

First of all, I want to thank my dear friend, Marj for posting an update for me.

I am very saddend that I was not able to get my baby, but I received test results a few days before my husband & I were to leave for PA- my MS Specialist had run blood work, to see if my allergy to Copaxone had done any damage.

My liver enzymes came back high.

So, she could not start me on Rebif.

I have to have the liver enzymes checked again, and if they are still high, I will require a liver biopsy.

My Maternal Grandmother died of liver cancer at the age of 58, and I have some lesions on my liver.

My weight has dropped down to 70#s.

My MS is progressing.

I realized that I would not be a good Mom to that sweet little puppy right now.

Josy has her posted on Facebook-she is available, so if you know of anyone that wants a very tiny Maltese, please have them get in touch with Josy.

Thank you for your prayers, kind words,you'll never kow how much each of you mean to me.

Please forgive me, I may not post again for quite some time.

I am dealing with blurry eyes, hands that don't move on the keyboard the way they should, and extreme pain in the right side of my back, and fatigue.

Love,
 Seila


----------



## Madison's Mom

Dear Sheila, I am so sorry you are not well. I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi

Sheila ... I am just reading your thread and was feeling so happy for you until I read your last post. I am so sorry.

I have mild remitting relasping MS. I, too, was on Copaxone. I went off of it because I was breaking out too much with bruises, etc. As you know, it's a daily injection. I am considering trying one of the newer medications, but, I have to have another MRI, eye tests, etc. ... before deciding if I will try it. I am sharing this, because if you read this and feel as though it would help you to talk to someone who has MS ... of course, you can PM me and I can give you my telephone number. Sometimes it helps to talk to someone who understands the ups and downs of MS. (My sister, who is twelve years younger than me, also has MS ... but, unfortunately, hers has been worse for years, and she is in a wheelchair. However, I want to share she started one of the new meds and is feeling much better and apparently is doing a lot more than she could before. And, I am one who never gives up hope. I believe it's just a matter of time before a cure will be found. 

Something tells me that you shouldn't give up hopes on having a puppy. Honestly, I think that would be the best medicine for you.

My heart, prayers, and love go out to you, Sheila.


----------



## Furbabies mom

Shelia, I believe in the power of prayer!!! God made you and he can fix you!!! You will be in my prayers. Someday you'll get your sweet little fluff and hold it in your arms again.


----------



## joyomom

Dear Sheila,
You and in my thoughts and prayers. Bless you and may God send you healing care and comfort. Will continue to pray each day for you as I say my rosary and keep you in my positive thoughts.
God bless you


----------



## allheart

yorkieville said:


> I wanted to come in and make a post to everyone-forgive me for not replying to each of you, individually.
> 
> First of all, I want to thank my dear friend, Marj for posting an update for me.
> 
> I am very saddend that I was not able to get my baby, but I received test results a few days before my husband & I were to leave for PA- my MS Specialist had run blood work, to see if my allergy to Copaxone had done any damage.
> 
> My liver enzymes came back high.
> 
> So, she could not start me on Rebif.
> 
> I have to have the liver enzymes checked again, and if they are still high, I will require a liver biopsy.
> 
> My Maternal Grandmother died of liver cancer at the age of 58, and I have some lesions on my liver.
> 
> My weight has dropped down to 70#s.
> 
> My MS is progressing.
> 
> I realized that I would not be a good Mom to that sweet little puppy right now.
> 
> Josy has her posted on Facebook-she is available, so if you know of anyone that wants a very tiny Maltese, please have them get in touch with Josy.
> 
> Thank you for your prayers, kind words,you'll never kow how much each of you mean to me.
> 
> Please forgive me, I may not post again for quite some time.
> 
> I am dealing with blurry eyes, hands that don't move on the keyboard the way they should, and extreme pain in the right side of my back, and fatigue.
> 
> Love,
> Seila


Sheila I love you. Sending you an e-mail. I love you so much.


----------



## Summergirl73

Sending you much love and healing prayers. ♥


----------



## bonsmom

Sheila, you are a strong woman. You know you are in my prayers. I have faith that things will improve for you and yours.


----------



## Maglily

Sheila I'm so sorry you are not feeling well, and I'm sending good thoughts and prayers your way that you're better soon.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe

Sheila I'm so so sorry. You are truly being selfless right now in saying you could not be the kind of mommy you would want to be for that little girl. And right now you need to focus and concentrate on you. Prayers for you that your body will heal and you will start to feel strong again very very soon.


----------



## TLR

Sheila, my prayers are with you. Praying for Gods healing hand.


----------



## Snowbody

Sheila - I'm sending you love and prayers that some other meds will work and that you will begin to feel better. You need to concentrate on you right now - job #1. We're all here for you and know that we're all thinking about you. I hope there might still be a puppy in your future.:wub:


----------



## silverhaven

So sorry to hear all you are going through. Does sound like now isn't the best time for a puppy to look after. Very sad for you. :grouphug: I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Maisie and Me

Sheila, I am definitely praying for you that the new drugs work with no harmful side effects and that you will recover soon and find that perfect puppy.:wub:


----------



## chichi

Sheila,I am so sorry to hear how sick you are,please take care of yourself and I hope you get some relief.


----------



## Rocky's Mom

Sheila, praying the new meds work quickly for you. I am so sorry you are not getting your pup...I know your health is #1. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## yorkieville

I wanted to stop in and say Thank You to each of you that has been praying for me.

I have Labs on Friday, and if all goes well, I can start a very low dose of Rebif on Monday.

I hope, someone on SM adopts my puppy, because then, I could at least watch her grow up.

I also wanted to say, that Josy has been very kind-she e-mailed me on February 1st and said she would send my deposit out the next day.

I thought that was extremely generous of her, and I will admit, it will help with my medical bills right now.


----------



## brendaman

Sheila,

I hope you are reading SM posts. I am praying that you recover soon and find a puppy to love!


----------



## yorkieville

brendaman said:


> Sheila,
> 
> I hope you are reading SM posts. I am praying that you recover soon and find a puppy to love!


Hi, Brenda.

Yes, I do read the posts and I am finishing my 1st week on the full dose of Rebif. My 1st 4 weeks, my MS Specialist titrated the dose up in 3rd's.

I do have to see a surgeon on 5/24 at Rush University in Chicago, IL, but once I recover, I am certain I will find my puppy to love!

It definitely gives me a reason to work towards getting the MS under control.

Thank you for thinking of me.

Sheila


----------

